# Sticky  Vintage Parts Flea Market - Canadian Version



## terminalvertigo

_Inspired by the TGP post of the same name_

Reverb prices are out to lunch, dealers are asking a fortune for parts...all while likely many members here have what each other need and don't even know it!

Are you seeking vintage parts to complete a project? to restore a guitar? amp?
List what you need and let's use this thread to assist our members with parts needed to make existing guitars complete! 

I'll start - I'm currently seeking


50s White Telecaster guard
50s Tele bridge plate
a set of 1950s to early 60s nickel plated Gibson wrap-a-round bridge/ stoptail_ studs_


----------



## silvertonebetty

I like that idea !


----------



## BlueRocker

Seeking a compensated wraptail, one witchhat "tone" knob, and a maestro vibrola tremolo for a '69 SG Special - repros are fine.


----------



## laristotle

I like it too. 
@Admin
Can we turn this thread into a sticky?


----------



## mhammer

I have several actual .047uf bumblebee caps that someone might want for an older LP or similar. I have no use for them. The leads are short, but still usable.

I'd love to find an arm for one of these old Maestro Vibrolas, so I could install it back on my '64 Coronet again.

EDIT: When I visited Gruhn's in 2009, there was a cluster of Coronets and Wilshires, and none of them had their Vibrola arms. I thought maybe it was a security thing and asked the sales clerk if they took them off and squirreled them away for safekeeping. He said no, they just came in that way. I guess those arms are easy to lose. Seems every week, while cleaning up, my wife brings me something and asks "Do you know what this is, or is for?". If those vibrola arms tend to get loose and fall off, I imagine many of them metthat sort of fate, minus the husband saying "Um, I don't remember, but let me hang onto it until I do."


----------



## silvertonebetty

I have a bunch of parts laying around


----------



## silvertonebetty

I have a bunch of parts laying around


----------



## silvertonebetty




----------



## oheare

I'm kind of looking for a tele-type body. Nothing special, prefer one that takes USA parts, but whatever.


----------



## LIX

Dm me with any requests for vintage parts. @BlueRocker i just sold a compensated tp from the late 60s eea that was sitting in the parts section ads for a month, i may have another and def have a witch hat set


----------



## player99

How about a lightning bar bridge for a '64 Gibson Melody Maker for a plain G string as opposed to wound?


----------



## 2N1305

I have an original Leo Quann Badass bridge, the type they used to put on BC Rich guitars. but it has a twisted anchoring point, or ear. Haven't used since I bought it, in 2000. It was bent when I bought it.

Will post pic if anyone is interested.


----------



## mhammer

2N1305 said:


> I have an original Leo Quann Badass bridge, the type they used to put on BC Rich guitars. but it has a twisted anchoring point, or ear. Haven't used since I bought it, in 2000. It was bent when I bought it.
> 
> Will post pic if anyone is interested.


I have one as well, that I bought back when they were considered an innovation. The ear *can* be bent back to where it should be....gently...if you have a decent bench vice and enough leverage.


----------



## THRobinson

I tried to start up a project to make reproduction parts for old vintage stuff where new parts don't work (ie. Teisco, Kawai, Hagstrom, etc)... got some interest... sadly no volunteers. 

That said... I have as 1970 Hagstrom LP (first year it was an LP, now called the Swede) needing pickups and tuners, if anyone has them. Reverb wants more than what the guitar was worth.


----------



## wraub

Have a Kahler Spyder, complete with bar, in case there's any interest for parts or a fishing weight or whatever. 
All original and complete except for one replaced screw.


----------



## wayne086

Looking for a set of grey tiger caps for my 52 les paul,don't know if bumble bees will work on the P-90's.And 52 pots.She sounds fine as she is,but getting original parts would be nice.


----------



## knight_yyz

@wayne086 1952-1956 Grey Tiger: Single Wax Impregnated .02mF Capacitor (Black Ink)


----------



## BlueRocker

jamiemarc930 said:


> hello


Another scammer


----------



## numb41

BlueRocker said:


> Seeking a compensated wraptail, one witchhat "tone" knob, and a maestro vibrola tremolo for a '69 SG Special - repros are fine.
> 
> View attachment 415794


I may be able to help. I'll check my stash when I get home and DM you


----------



## fernieite

Hi all,

I've got a set of 4 vintage Bulgin chicken-head knobs that I was thinking of putting up for sale locally, and was wondering how much they're going for nowadays.
They were found on Vox amps, etc in the 60s.

I see a pair on reverb for 110 bucks Canadian, a piece. Is that a reasonable price? If not, what is?








2x Solasound Tonebender spec chicken head 1960’s control knobs Bulgin Black | Reverb


This listing is for 2x mid sixties(circa 1964) bulgin branded chicken head knobs slightly different construction to the later Japanese ones. 100% functional(inc grub screws), just 60 years of dust(which will clean off, I’ll leave this up to the buyer) perfect if your priz...




reverb.com


----------



## RonzoRif

Looking for a left handed electric project guitar.


----------



## BlueRocker

BlueRocker said:


> Seeking a compensated wraptail, and a maestro vibrola tremolo for a '69 SG Special - repros are fine.
> 
> View attachment 415794


Knobs found!


----------



## nnieman

mhammer said:


> I have several actual .047uf bumblebee caps that someone might want for an older LP or similar. I have no use for them. The leads are short, but still usable.
> 
> I'd love to find an arm for one of these old Maestro Vibrolas, so I could install it back on my '64 Coronet again.
> 
> EDIT: When I visited Gruhn's in 2009, there was a cluster of Coronets and Wilshires, and none of them had their Vibrola arms. I thought maybe it was a security thing and asked the sales clerk if they took them off and squirreled them away for safekeeping. He said no, they just came in that way. I guess those arms are easy to lose. Seems every week, while cleaning up, my wife brings me something and asks "Do you know what this is, or is for?". If those vibrola arms tend to get loose and fall off, I imagine many of them metthat sort of fate, minus the husband saying "Um, I don't remember, but let me hang onto it until I do."


I actually have one in a drawer.
It’s yours if you want it.

it’s the type with the white tip - the tip is kinda loose

Nathan


----------



## mhammer

nnieman said:


> I actually have one in a drawer.
> It’s yours if you want it.
> 
> it’s the type with the white tip - the tip is kinda loose
> 
> Nathan


Very kind offer on your part, but if it has a white plastic tip, I suspect it is for a different vibrato system. The one I have is identical to the one on this guitar: Epiphone Coronet 1965 The arm attaches to the movable portion in a different way than most others.


----------



## nnieman

mhammer said:


> Very kind offer on your part, but if it has a white plastic tip, I suspect it is for a different vibrato system. The one I have is identical to the one on this guitar: Epiphone Coronet 1965 The arm attaches to the movable portion in a different way than most others.


This is the arm 


https://www.solomusicgear.com/product/solo-pro-nickel-vibrola-short-tailpiece-with-arm/


The plastic part was loose and solo sent me a replacement.

Nathan


----------



## mhammer

Yeah, wrong kind. As the pic shows, a bracket slides on from the side, and the arm screws onto the bracket, to allow it to be moved laterally out of the way. The bracket tightens against the main "axle" with a set screw . Given what they told me at Gruhn's, I gather it was more prone to falling off and loss than the vertically-mounted kind you have, where the screw goes directly through the bar. It seems I am not alone ( Maestro Vibrola improvisations ).


----------

